# Mead Neudorf - Anyone ever seen this model in a catalog?



## pelletman (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2012)

Droooool..... That's ONE SWEET BIKE!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a new one for me - very nice.  The badge looks similar to their Windsor model.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 22, 2012)

Kind of surreal to see a photo of Sheldon Brown posted.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 22, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Kind of surreal to see a photo of Sheldon Brown posted.




Doesn't look like He's riding a whole lot anymore. Bummer.

Very cool bike!!


----------



## twowheelfan (Aug 22, 2012)

nick the cut, sorry to be the one to inform you, but Sheldon Passed away Feb 4 2008.
He sure was a huge influence on me and collecting cycles.
That guy had the answer for everything. his website is the best reference site for anything and all things relating to the mechanics and a lot of the history of bicycles. i never met him, but i have read most everything he has published on the  internet. I wish i could have met him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Brown_(bicycle_mechanic)


----------



## OldRider (Aug 22, 2012)

That bike is uber cool! Interesting to me to see a German name on a  American bike. NeuDorf translates to New Village.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a guess, but it may have been named after a bicycle racer. Otto Neudorff, the Springfield Sprinter! or something like that.  A 20 second web search didn't turn anyone up.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 22, 2012)

twowheelfan said:


> nick the cut, sorry to be the one to inform you, but Sheldon Passed away Feb 4 2008.
> He sure was a huge influence on me and collecting cycles.
> That guy had the answer for everything. his website is the best reference site for anything and all things relating to the mechanics and a lot of the history of bicycles. i never met him, but i have read most everything he has published on the  internet. I wish i could have met him.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Brown_(bicycle_mechanic)




Ooops, yeah didnt know that.  I use his website all the time.  He scored a ranger roadster cheap, and converted it to have one handle brake and modern 700c rims... In my opinion butchering it completely.Oh well , He has awesome knowledge of all things bike though.

Dig that Sager saddle... If that's what it is


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's an ad on ebay right now from 1903 at: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=330385752986





Should help narrow down catalogs to search.  Hope this helps & super sweet early Mead!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 23, 2012)

It's not listed in Mead's 1898 catalog, so maybe a little further narrowing.


----------



## chitown (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's that 1903 ad without the ebay watermark:

View attachment 62150

And it isn't listed in 1902 so earliest would be the '03 model:

View attachment 62151


----------

